# Треск в шее при повороте головы



## Механик 117 (9 Ноя 2018)

Добрый вечер форумчане.Недавно заметил при повороте головы небольшой треск в шее,как буд то слышу трение в районе где череп соединяется с позвоночником.Не болит,даже когда надавливать рукой.Но беспокоит то,что стало непонятным зрение мое,как буд то со стороны смотрю.Не могу сосредоточиться.Травм шеи не было.Можыт ли это быть связано с переохлаждением? Не знаю что делать,разрабатывать шею или нужен покой.Откликнитесь может у кого такое было.


----------



## La murr (9 Ноя 2018)

@Механик 117, Виктор, а может быть всё таки к врачу очно сходить?


----------



## Механик 117 (9 Ноя 2018)

Обязательно.Но скорее наши местные неврологи только посмеются с меня.И все же схожу.Может ли рентген немного прояснить ситуацию?


----------



## Механик 117 (11 Ноя 2018)

Анализы в норме.На узи выявили АИТ щитовидной железы,но лечение не назначили.Сдал анализ на гормоны,жду результат.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (11 Ноя 2018)

@Механик 117. Может у вас недостаток синовиальной жидкости (она работает как смазка) в суставах шейного отдела позвоночника. Попробуйте поприменять хондропротекторы и лёгкую гимнастику (без фанатизма). Сейчас считается, что движение (в меру) для суставов полезно. Потребление жидкости тоже должно быть в норме.


----------



## Механик 117 (11 Ноя 2018)

Спасибо что откликнулись.Я просто раньше не замечал,трение слышно только в полной тишине.Возможно все началось после упражнений,подьем свешенной головы лежа на краю кровати.Имея проблемы в пояснице,курс хондопротекторов не повредит.


----------



## La murr (11 Ноя 2018)

Механик 117 написал(а):


> курс хондопротекторов не повредит


Читайте о хондропротекторах - 
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2408/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/18852/


----------



## Александр_100 (11 Ноя 2018)

Механик 117 написал(а):


> Спасибо что откликнулись.Я просто раньше не замечал,трение слышно только в полной тишине.Возможно все началось после упражнений,подьем свешенной головы лежа на краю кровати.Имея проблемы в пояснице,курс хондопротекторов не повредит.


Но и толку от них тоже не будит скорее всего.


----------



## Механик 117 (11 Ноя 2018)

Шея меня никогда не волновала,но в последнее время начались непонятного рода приступы тревоги,чувство будто схожу с ума.Вот и подумал я на шейный остеохандроз,стал крутить башкой,прислушиваться и услышал.Мне 38 лет и не знаю что со мной происходит.Боюсь кому и признаться.Читал на форуме про панические атаки,всд хочу немного разобраться.Понимаю что нужно обследоваться,и обследуюсь.Как то так.


----------



## Александр_100 (11 Ноя 2018)

@Механик 117, Только признаетесь, как сразу к психотерапевту отправят.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (11 Ноя 2018)

Механик 117 написал(а):


> но в последнее время начались непонятного рода приступы тревоги,чувство будто схожу с ума.


Может гипертиреоз? Ведь:


Механик 117 написал(а):


> На узи выявили АИТ щитовидной железы,


----------



## La murr (12 Ноя 2018)

@Игорь_ЕД, при АИТ скорее гипотиреоз.


----------



## Механик 117 (12 Ноя 2018)

Пришли анализы по щитовидке,сказали на прием есть изменения.Так что шея скорее не причем.


----------



## Механик 117 (21 Ноя 2018)

Был у эндокринолога,назначили l тироксин.Сказали что мои симптомы больше похожи на неврологические,нужно еще делать узи бца и хотя бы рентген шеи.Сам запутался.


----------



## Механик 117 (13 Дек 2018)

Добрый вечер.Хотел спросить ,могут ли мышцы или связки вызывать звук трения или легкое похрустывание.Толком не знаю как и описать это.Дело в том,что при наклонах головы хруста нет,а при поворотах в стороны внутри головы звук не понятный,типа скрежет.Он проявляется даже если напрягать мышцы шеи иголовы не подвижно.


----------



## BlackND (13 Дек 2018)

> Дело в том,что при наклонах головы хруста нет,а при поворотах в стороны внутри головы звук не понятный,типа скрежет.Он проявляется даже если напрягать мышцы шеи и головы не подвижно.


у меня что то подобное но ЛФК шейного отдела эту проблему решило..а то как песок перетирался..причем только с одной стороны..и тоже ис фокуссироваться не мог и как пьяный ходил и шею зажимало так что ноги идти не хотели..как будто за шкварник меня кто то держал..но это один фиг все после постановки диагноза..и после ренгена с пробами как минимум..


----------



## Механик 117 (13 Дек 2018)

Спасибо за ответ.


----------



## SCBist (21 Фев 2019)

@Механик 117, доброго времени суток!
Расскажите, как сейчас Ваши дела? Пропал хруст? Просто симптомы, которые Вы описали, очень похожи на мои.


----------



## Механик 117 (21 Фев 2019)

Хруст не пропал.Стал меньше крутить головой и напрягать шею,забил короче на хруст.Когда не обращаешь внимания,оно и не беспокоит особо.Как то так.


----------



## SCBist (22 Фев 2019)

@Механик 117, а МРТ не делали, чтобы стало понятно, что является причиной?
И еще вопрос: зависит ли положение Вашего подбородка (на сколько он приподнят), то насколько сильный будет этот хруст? У меня, например, чем ниже наклонить голову, тем меньше будет хруст.
Болей нет, но морально, конечно, давит это всё.


----------



## Механик 117 (22 Фев 2019)

Положение подбородка зависит,но несущественно.Мрт не делал,толку мало.Диагноз поставить могут все,а лечить потом никто.Максимум упражнения,массаж ,лекарства.Без мрт тоже лечение,как и после него.С поясницей больной ,свыкся.Теперь и с шеей.


----------



## BlackND (25 Фев 2019)

Механик 117 написал(а):


> .С поясницей больной ,свыкся.Теперь и с шеей.


Тут с возрастом надо свыкаться..)т.е осознавать что при сидячем образе жизни или при таскании кирпичей на стройке не избежать со временем проблем с организмом.


----------



## SCBist (25 Фев 2019)

@BlackND, Вы раньше писали, что смогли справиться с этим треском постоянным при повороте головы с помощью ЛФК. Не поделитесь опытом?


----------



## BlackND (25 Фев 2019)

SCBist написал(а):


> @BlackND, Вы раньше писали, что смогли справиться с этим треском постоянным при повороте головы с помощью ЛФК. Не поделитесь опытом?


все стандартно, сначала изометрия по той же Бониной..есть ролики на Ютубе. потом через какое то время начал потихоньку динамические упражнялки т.е повороты вверх вниз наклоны все очень медленно и плавно..как то так главное делать все несколько раз в день я каждые 2 часа делал по началу..и начинал с небольшого количества повторений чуть ли не с 2-3..

потом нашел упражнялки на грудной отдел с палкой их добавил..
что взял из цигун 8 кусков парчи по совету доктора АИР с этого форума..потом пол года бассейна по 3 раза в неделю сейчас тренажерка 3 раза в неделю 2 раза бассеин..

но щелкать перестала еще в первый год т.е когда небыло еще не бассеина не тренажерки не упражнялок с палкой..а то прям так громко и звонко щелкала я аж пугался..

а ЛФК стандартное разминочное суставное так сказать и легкая растяжка каждое утро и вечер..в идеале еще добавить по утрам полноценную йогу или стретчинг но пока не могу найти тренера, все кто ведет ведут в то время когда я работаю.


----------



## SCBist (25 Фев 2019)

Большое спасибо за ответ!


----------

